# wanting to build a generator, I have a small diesel engine



## ekytrader (Apr 13, 2014)

Im wanting to build a generator. I have a small 3 cylinder diesel engne. does anyone know what I will need to construct a generator.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You can buy belt driven generator heads if that's what you want to do. You'll need to make sure that you are driving it at the correct rpm's, usually 1800 or 3600. You can adjust the pulley sizes as needed.

Just mount both to a base. 

You'll need a fairly good governor on your engine.


----------



## b14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Do you still have motor and did you get any further? I am looking to buy a 3cyl kubota


----------

